# Fishing out of Orange Beach, AL



## upsurf29 (Oct 19, 2008)

I mayvacation in Orange beach Al. in April or June and want to bring my boat. 21' center console, and was wondering if anybody new if there is a public boat ramp on Perdido Beach blvd just after the bridge going to Orange Beach.Also how far out are the oil rigs.

Thanks for any help...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Public launch is not too busy this time of year.

Rigs are about 70 miles out.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know of any public launches that are past the bridge. There is one at the bridge in the pass called boggy point. To get to it you turn down the road that goes by that huge water tower. Then turn on to the road that goes to tacky jacks. You also have one at cotton bayou just off of beach blvd. Just a little east of the winn dixie. The best bet would be to pull the boat to fort morgan and launch and hit the rigs there. They start at about 7 miles out and keep on going.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Cotton Bayou has a public boat launch.. There are many rigs closer than 70 mls. to fish. 70 ml. run to the ones for Tuna..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *hjorgan (1/11/2009)*Public launch is not too busy this time of year.
> Rigs are about 70 miles out.


What rigs are you aiming for? If you don't have the range to hit deep water rigs there are plenty of near shore rigs but may want to change your float plan andtry the Yellow Gravel area or wrecks a bit closer in..If you want to hit closer rigs I suggest maybe launching out of Ft Morgan, but some one here will definitely have more knowledge of the area as I run out of P-cola.

Good luck and wish your visit is safe with your ice chest filled foryour return home...

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hjorgan (1/11/2009)*Public launch is not too busy this time of year.
> Rigs are about 70 miles out.


this guy is obviously referring to the floaters. in your size boat, those rigs are a bit out of the question. if you launch out of fort morgan, you are literally littered with rigs (small platforms, jackup rigs, etc.)all the way out to the floaters. everyone of them holds fantastic bottom fishing.


----------



## upsurf29 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will check out Ft Morgan and see about launching there.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

There's a good public launch inside the Fort Morgan park, cost $1, but the gate closes at 7:00 PM. If you're coming in later than that launch at Fort Morgan Marina about 1 mile from the gate, used to be $7. The marina also has fuel, ice, etc. and there is a restaurant and bar.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fred (1/14/2009)*There's a good public launch inside the Fort Morgan park, cost $1, but the gate closes at 7:00 PM. If you're coming in later than that launch at Fort Morgan Marina about 1 mile from the gate, used to be $7. The marina also has fuel, ice, etc. and there is a restaurant and bar.




Are you talking about what is now "Gulf Shores Marina?" I think they changed the name. My house is about 4 miles down the road from there but I havent been to the marina in forever. Tacky Jacks has a location over there-good drinks and good food.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *upsurf29 (1/12/2009)*Thanks for the info. I will check out Ft Morgan and see about launching there.


If you are planning to stay in Orange Beach then I would strongly advise against launching from any ramp located on Ft. Morgan. Depending on which part of Orange Beach, you are looking at about a 35 mile or more drive one way. That 35 miles will consist of crazy out of town traffic(no offense), pedestrians, stop lights and some pretty dangerous, curvyand poorly lit two lane roads. I would much rather spend the time it would take to drive to and from that Ft. Morgan ramp on a boat. I assume you are wanting to fish the closer rigs for king mackerel, cobia, etc. Perdido Pass is about 18-25 miles from a large number of rigs that fit that description. 

I would suggest launching from Cotton Bayou launch which is right off perdido beach blvdnear Cotton's Restaurant, a Chevron Station and Rite Aid. You have to deal with a long no wake zone from that ramp but it is worth it because compared to Boggy Point, there is almost zero current and there is not a busy boat channel located in front of it.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I own a condo on Cotton Bayou with ramp and boat-slips 1 mile from the bridge 2br-2ba great for fishing, I rent it alot to folks who own boats,it's great, contact Alan 334-366-0269 or pm me


----------

